# pcmcia-cs fails to compile..

## masseya

I'm having trouble getting pcmcia-cs to compile.  I've tried versions 3.1.34-r8 and 3.2.0 but both of them had the same error.  I'm using gcc 2.95.3 and my make.conf has the following compiler flags 

```
CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=i686 -O3 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-march=i686 -O3 -pipe"
```

Here's an output of the error that I'm getting. 

```
cardinfo.c: In function `main':

cardinfo.c:484: warning: passing arg 1 of `fl_initialize' from incompatible pointer type

cardinfo.c:484: warning: passing arg 2 of `fl_initialize' from incompatible pointer type

cardinfo.c:484: warning: passing arg 5 of `fl_initialize' makes integer from pointer without a cast

cardinfo.c:484: too many arguments to function `fl_initialize'

cardinfo.c:518: warning: implicit declaration of function `fl_set_browser_leftslider'

make[1]: *** [cardinfo.o] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/pcmcia-cs-3.1.34-r8/work/pcmcia-cs-3.1.34/cardmgr'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: The ebuild did not complete successfully.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 43, Exitcode 2

!!! failed compiling

!!! emerge aborting on  /usr/portage/sys-apps/pcmcia-cs/pcmcia-cs-3.1.34-r8.ebuild .
```

I'm also using the pcmcia USE flag.  I've had this working before on this system, but I recompiled my kernel and thought I would update versions.  Now, neither of them work.  I don't have pcmcia cardbus support compiled into my kernel.  Any thoughts on this one?

----------

## rac

Totally wild guess, but you could try USE=nocardbus, since you said you don't have cardbus support in your kernel.  There are also nopnp and noapm flags that look like they need to be set correctly, judging from some of the comments in the 3.2.0 ebuild.

EDIT: one more thing - make sure the sources for your running kernel are in /usr/src/linux.

----------

## masseya

I have added the nocardbus, nopnp, and noapm flags because they are all true for my system.  I also double checked to make sure that /usr/src/linux/ pointed to my kernel sources.  I'm still getting the same error though.  Thanks for the suggestion rac.  Any others?   :Confused: 

----------

## rac

I don't have PCMCIA running anywhere here, so feel free to ignore all of this, since I'm just reading the source and guessing, but it looks like the FL_REVISION test might be the key.  Google says it's something to do with XForms, which I don't have installed either.  Do you?  If you do, and you don't need it, you could try removing it, so Configure won't find it.  Or maybe updating it would help.  Or is this a blind alley?

----------

## masseya

I do indeed have xforms on my system.  I would like to know what package(s) depend on it before I remove it.  I'm going to try removing it, compiling pcmcia-cs, and then adding it back in.    If anyone has dreamed of a beautiful way to know what packages on a system depend on other packages, now would be the time to tell me.   :Smile: 

----------

## rac

As is often the case, Naan Yaar to the rescue.

----------

## masseya

Ok, it's working now.  In fact, I'm posting this message via my orinoco wireless card.  Thanks for all the help rac!  I found that only lyx depended on xforms and I can live without that if it allows me to have my wireless pcmcia card work.   :Smile:   I thought I had seen a script that did that somewhere on the forums.

----------

## monkeyBox

I can't emerge pcmcia-cs  with the latest development kernel....  details here

----------

## haoqide

Yeah, I'm getting errors trying to compile, too...I do have pcmcia in my USE flags.

I get the following error:

```
!!! ERROR:  sys-apps/pcmcia-cs-3.2.5-r1 failed.

         !!! Function src_compile, Line 121, Exitcode 2

         !!! failed compiling 
```

I'm too much of a n00b to be able to give you any more details than that because I don't know how to scroll up and see the actual errors.  Any idea how to do that?  I'm having a crappy, crappy time installing Gentoo here...I've used it before, and I don't remember it being this shoddy.  I've run across multiple compile errors (I'm on my 3rd different kernel sources now, vanilla, and it's finally working)...HELP?

----------

